# SUPER MEGA Vegas Pro Store/Birthday haul!



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

So as some of you know, my hubby and I have been in Vegas for the past 5 days.  Of course, I had to stop by the MAC pro store at Caesars.... I didn't gamble much, but came out on top $200!!! Where did I spend it you ask???  Take a guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Thank goodness I brought tons of spending money! We had a blast! I'll post some pics later of us!

(Ok, this is an embarrassing amount of crap, but keep in mind that half of it was part of my b-day present from my hubby.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








15 pro e/s palette, 7 cool heat e/s (I already depotted them), Beautiful Iris, Electra, Fig. 1, Signed Sealed





Hot Contrast, Love Connection, Play on Plums, Two to Glow, 227 brush, Gentle, Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer MSF, Nuance





another 15 e/s palette, Fresh Cement and Pink Couture Shadestick, Constructivist paint pot, #2 and #35 lashes (MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT FALSE LASHES...I'm nervous to try them...), Eyeliner mixing medium, 109 brush for contouring and foundation, brush cleaner






Purple Reflects Duo Glitter, Chocolate Brown, Naked, Tan, Melon, Mutiny, Vanilla pigments





Turquatic Heat, 182 brush





High 90's, Freckletone, Snob, Pretty Please, Peachstock lipsticks
Morning Glory lustreglass, Culture Clash and Florabundance lipglass







UD Spandex Glitter liner and MUFE concealer palette
Sunbasqe and Pink Swoon blush refills
Eye shadow refills: Folie, Cork, Pen n' Pink, Vanilla, Sky Blue, Bottle Green, Bio Green, Bitter, Sushi Flower, Embark, Flourishing
Vibrant Grape and Poison Pen e/s
I also B2M'd for 4 of these things! (2 e/s and 2 l/s) Of course I picked up some stuff for my package pal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








These brushes are awesome...I got them at Ulta before I left.  All the Ulta brand brushes were $5-$10 off.  The small shader at the bottom is my absolute favorite brush ever


Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG!!! I'm about to die here! LOL

Boy.... That's some serious hauling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you tested your 227 yet? Like it?


----------



## liar_lips (Jul 16, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 16, 2008)

whoa! Awesome haul.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 16, 2008)

oooo lovely haul!
im jealous!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 16, 2008)

wow amazing stuff.....all of that for 200 is that right???


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Freakin' awesome haul!  I'd be interested to hear how you like the eyeliner MM...I'm still trying to get the hang of it (the right ratio of MM to product).

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2008)

The brushes from Ulta look real nice... I like how they have such a long handle.

Great stuff!  Good luck with the false lashes!! I can never get them on me... They drive me NUTS! I wish I could get used to them because they look beautiful on everyone.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_wow amazing stuff.....all of that for 200 is that right???_

 
heck no!! I wish...  I used the $200 I used plus my husband bought me half so I wouldn't have to use my spending money.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 16, 2008)

greatttt haul! love all the e/s. belated happy bday!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_OMG!!! I'm about to die here! LOL

Boy.... That's some serious hauling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you tested your 227 yet? Like it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOVE it.  I have a smaller version that isn't MAC, but I wanted to try the larger one after using it at the store.  It picks up a lot of color and is great for highlighting the brow bone and blending.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 16, 2008)

That is some seeeerious haulage!!! NICE!


----------



## nikki (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!  That is the BEST HAUL EVER!!!!!!!!!  Have lots of fun!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow Gal!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You got an amazing, heavenly haul going on there! I'm seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over everything!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That Ulta brush looks just like the #187. I'm so in love with everything, the eyeshadows, lipsticks, pigments, yaaay for you!


----------



## Rockette13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice stuff! Have fun with it all!


----------



## Winnie (Jul 16, 2008)

wow! great haul!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a major haul! I'm sitting here trying not to drool on my keyboard! Excellent use of money winnings in Vegas for sure


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 16, 2008)

That haul is amazing! you have a sweet hubby


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow great haul! You'll be playing for sure! lol


----------



## vcanady (Jul 16, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice haul - How are the Ulta brushes?


----------



## thezander (Jul 17, 2008)

Now THAT is a haul! I love that the UD glitter liner snuck in there too, hehe.   Happy birthday!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Nice haul - How are the Ulta brushes?_

 
They are VERRRY nice.  I've used them all and I love them.  The slant brush is  larger than the other ones I have and it's great for cream liner.  The small shader brush is genius...perfect for the outer v and shading that area.  Its really small and stiff, but soft.  The skunk brush is just like my 187.  I wanted another 187 but got this one for half the price and it's exactly the same...a little softer.  The actual brush fibers are very nice...like nothing else you would get for that price.  Very comparable to that of MAC's or other high quality brushes.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

* nice haul ..  i love those pigments *


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Haul, Enjoy!!


----------



## PeaceLovePrissy (Jul 17, 2008)

holy crap! lol that's amazing.  I love Vegas <3


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW!!! *jaw drops* Enjoy


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Jul 17, 2008)

Amazing haul!  I hope you have time to use it all soon so we can see more of your great looks.

Also, I'll be in Vegas on Saturday!  What's the Pro store like?  I've never been to a Pro store and I'm so excited to go I can't even stand it!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

that is such a great haul!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky13mjo* 

 
_Amazing haul!  I hope you have time to use it all soon so we can see more of your great looks.

Also, I'll be in Vegas on Saturday!  What's the Pro store like?  I've never been to a Pro store and I'm so excited to go I can't even stand it!_

 
It was so much fun! The Pro store is pretty much just like a freestanding store.  But where freestanding stores have like double displays with dupes of everything, a pro store is bigger and has like 4 stations of the same things...if that makes sense.  The pro colors arent really separated or anything either.  Everything is just all together like a regular store.  The people there are really really nice and super helpful too.  I had a really good experience there.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## hr44 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is an amazing haul! I think it's the best one I've ever seen!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 18, 2008)

at first i was like this isn't a ridiculous amount of product-but i stand corrected! i know you had a happy birthday! by any chance is your b-day on the 14th?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_at first i was like this isn't a ridiculous amount of product-but i stand corrected! i know you had a happy birthday! by any chance is your b-day on the 14th?_

 
Nope, the 16th!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 18, 2008)

just wondering because lately i have been meeting people with the same b-day as mine and its bizarre-its good but still a shock. anyway july birthday's are awesome! happy b-day and have fun with the haul.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

I am drooling over your haul!  Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## cyndi (Jul 18, 2008)

wow awesome haul!! =]


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 18, 2008)

yay!!! luv it.


----------



## artisick (Jul 18, 2008)

what a haul! lovin everything! =)
how's that skunk brush from Ulta? i was actually thinkin of gettin it but i didnt know anyone that had it yet so i wasnt sure if it was worth it or not.


----------



## Jot (Jul 18, 2008)

wow. mega fab haul. looking forward to seeing your looks with this stuff


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2008)

amazzzzzzzing haul


----------



## Emmi (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg!! Really nice haul, and happy late b-day!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_what a haul! lovin everything! =)
how's that skunk brush from Ulta? i was actually thinkin of gettin it but i didnt know anyone that had it yet so i wasnt sure if it was worth it or not._

 
It's realllly nice.  I used it yesterday for the first time and I really like it.  It's really good quality for the price.  Also, it's pretty much the exact same as my 187 as far as size and brush quality, however, the Ulta brush is actually softer!  If they are still on sale, you should pick one up...and DEFINITELY check out the really small shader brush I got as well.  That thing is really great for shading the outer v.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 19, 2008)

AMAZING STUFF! I have that same Ulta shading brush and I totally know what you mean! It's the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This post totally makes me wanna go to Vegas now!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 21, 2008)

AWESOME Haul & Happy B-day!!!


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is so exciting! Have fun with all that....


----------



## jdmac (Jul 22, 2008)

lucky you!  i've been wondering about the MUFE concealer palette-share your thoughts!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdmac* 

 
_lucky you!  i've been wondering about the MUFE concealer palette-share your thoughts!_

 
It's really great! I love having all those different shades in one very small compact.  A friend of mine turned me on to it (she has the one with the purple-y color instead of the green) but I thought these would suit my skin tone better. 

I love having a green for redness, a warm color for my under eye circles and a few other natural shades to work with all in one case.  It beats having to reach for like three different products.  

The staying power is pretty good too.  So far, it's done well holding up all day, even in this horrendous GA humidity/heat which I SWEAR is worse than Vegas!! Vegas actually was very nice compared to this...lol.


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great haul! I'm sooooo jeaulous.........


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

amazing haul!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so jealous... love your stuff.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my heart ahces lol


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great haul!  When I hit the lottery, I will do an outrageous MAC haul!  This is great inspiration.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG, i am here drooling, that is a serious haul! I'm going to vegas in december, i'm planning a pretty big haul like yours!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2008)

amazing haul!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooh! I'm so jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy.


----------



## LP_x (Sep 4, 2008)

Great haul! I'm so annoyed that I missed the Tropic Glow slimshine


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool haul! How do you like Snob and Pretty Please? I just got those the other day...I'm going to have to make a Vegas run soon!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Cool haul! How do you like Snob and Pretty Please? I just got those the other day...I'm going to have to make a Vegas run soon!_

 
Thanks! I love them both.  Snob is really true to the color it appears in the tube and Pretty Please is just a really sheer, nude pink.


----------

